# When was the last time we had a white Christmas in Portland?



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I think it is pretty cool, I just hope it doesn't make getting to the game difficult.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

meh. It's not sticking. 

I've been in Cleveland for the past two years, and what we're getting now in PDX is nothing. :biggrin:

Pretty cool to have a white Christmas, though.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

White Christmas = Snow on the ground.

That being said, I think it did this in the mid-90s once... snowed but didn't stick on Xmas day.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i remember a white new years. that was fun. but xmas? it's gonna have to come down harder than shaq's dunk today.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> meh. It's not sticking.
> 
> I've been in Cleveland for the past two years, and what we're getting now in PDX is nothing. :biggrin:
> 
> Pretty cool to have a white Christmas, though.


Keep in mind, unlike folks in Cleveland, many Portlanders don't really know how to drive in snow (whether or not it's sticking). Also, I'm willing to bet there's more than one snow plow (should it begin sticking) in Cleveland.

And for what it's worth, here on Mt. Scott it _is_ sticking. We've only got maybe half an inch so far but it doesn't seem to be letting up either.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Keep in mind, unlike folks in Cleveland, many Portlanders don't really know how to drive in snow (whether or not it's sticking). Also, I'm willing to bet there's more than one snow plow (should it begin sticking) in Cleveland.
> 
> And for what it's worth, here on Mt. Scott it _is_ sticking. We've only got maybe half an inch so far but it doesn't seem to be letting up either.


Good point. I hope fans can make it to the game okay.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I saw on katu that it could snow 3-4 inches down to the 200-300 level tonight/tomorrow morning. Anyone have a good elevation map?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> I saw on katu that it could snow 3-4 inches down to the 200-300 level tonight/tomorrow morning. Anyone have a good elevation map?


If you are in Portland, try portlandmaps.com

barfo


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Okay now it's snowing and HARD and sticking. I take back my earlier post. In my 37 years of living in Portland, this is my first "White Christmas".


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

OK... if anyone else ever feels like going on a 9 mile run around the Hillsboro airport when it is snowing and windy... DON'T. I am still waiting for my private parts to defrost. =(

It is beautiful out there though. Not sticking at all here... but coming down strong.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Huh. I was just about to take back my support of "dire warnings" -- it's pretty much stopped snowing here and most of what had stuck is now melting. Then I see the above posts and figure this weather pattern must be shifting rather a lot, region to region. 

Regardless, I have trouble picturing too many people having issues getting to the game. Heading _home_ from the game may yet prove another matter though. Happy driving, everyone!


----------

